# Rr64od



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Something seems a bit off with my grinder, hoping for some assistance...

This week I have started to really struggle to grind enough for espresso. I am literally at the tightest it will go without the burrs touching and still getting 18g to 40g in 20seconds. I have no idea what is going on with it!! Two different types of beans too.

Previously I was able to consistently grind to choke the machine if I desired!

Any ideas? I am using a IMS 14-17g basket. Also tried the basket up from this with even 20g in and it is the same. Both with a bottomless portafilter. Distribution never used to be perfect and still isn't, but doesn't look terrible.

Help would be appreciated!!!

Nick


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

How old is the grinder ? When were new burrs fitted ? Symptoms point to worn burrs.....


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

2011 model...


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not the best photos. Burrs look okay to me but I have no clue really?

Easy place to start though! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've found I can't go really fine with the RR45, with the light roasts I'm on the limit before the burrs start chirping. It's fine with medium and darker roasts and can easily choke my machine. I blew up (well, bust the gaskets) my Dualit epsresivo with pressurised baskets so I know it's not shabby.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmmm. Maybe that is it. Currently I am trying to put through a couple of hasbean offerings. For the last month it was the brilliant offering from foundry. The RR55od has always been on the edge for a lot of the beans.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Do the burrs feel sharp?

For the price of a new set its worth changing them asap , if there are still problems going fine enough, then there is an issue with burr alignment.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you need to et new burrs for it.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks both. Opened it up and they don't feel sharp enough to me.

Ordered a new set for delivery tomorrow!


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

New set arrived, there is a world of difference between old and new. Hopefully problem solved!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good to hear


----------

